# Vetwrap for ears?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think vet wrap is a viable alternative to banding. It's best used ringside to keep flat-ironed ears straight.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Why not?

My fiance/vet was not alarmed by it. (and he would flip out if it could injure the dog!)

My first mistake was wrapping all the way to the bottom of the ear feathering, like a skinny ice cream cone. I found photos f wrapped ears and then left the tuft out at the bottom. I switched to 4" vetwrap also instead of wrapping 2" wrap in a spiral. 

He was nibbling the tips, so first I banded the tips of his wrapped ears together to keep them away from his mouth. Then he scratched the base of his ears.

The last wraps this evening (#5 or 6!) was successful. I sprayed them with Chew-Guard and didn't band the tips together.

I plan on re-doing it every day or every other day. He'll get breaks too - just not while sleeping, outside or while wrestling with my fiance's dog! It was nice to not be picking sticks out of his ears this evening.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah probably not a great idea to use vet wrap on the ears constantly. I tried it for one day with Trev, and I would have had to put it on so tightly as to cut off circulation in order to keep it from falling off. It also crinkles p the ear leather, probably not comfy for the dog.

I use vetwrap to keep the ears smooth and clean if I'm doing something special, such as showing. I will also do it after flat ironing Trev's ears for my grooming competition in Dallas. 

What kind of bands are you using? You need latex banding bands, not wrapping ones or those all purpose latex bands people use for bows. I used the all purpose ones at one point out of ignorance and they do break coat...I got some smooth, thin banding ones for Raven's topknot and they are great. No more breakage! Also make sure the bands aren't too tight, that's another thing I learned when I was banding Trev's ears. I finally quit though, as Trev has very delicate ear coat that breaks easily, not to mention they are sensitive and he scratches if I so much as put one or two bands in LOOSELY! With him, my best friend is an oily spray on conditioner, as well as heavy conditioning in the tub. No more breaking, now I just have to wait for the damage to grow out, ugh that is going to take a while! Also I've started using a pin brush on them, hoping that will help.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tortoise said:


> Why not?


Because it's not going to stay on. There is a reason why people either band or wrap the way they do.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel silly, I've been using the all purpose rosin-coated latex bands: Top Performance Grooming Bands 1/4" Neon | PetEdge.com

Where do I get the "banding bands"?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah those were the ones I was using before. I switched to these: Show Tech Latex Medium Weight Top Knot Band - Cherrybrook I wanted light weight ones but these medium ones work fine for Raven. Maybe those heavier bands PetEdge sells work for some dogs, but my dogs' coat doesn't seem to appreciate it. I wouldn't say their hair is delicate (like some Maltese coat is) but it I do have to baby it a little bit, and I probably don't baby it quite enough. However, I'm not going to keep my dogs from being dogs, so good conditioner and banding it is!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

vet wrap doesn't stay for long and can pull out more hair than bands when it comes out. I only buy wraps and bands from here the color coordinated canine It's a poodle standard


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use the heavy weight *wrapping* bands from Color Coordinated Canine for banding. This is how I was taught and what I've seen others do. Wrapping or banding properly will allow the hair to grow longer and any breakage from the banding/wrapping will be minimal. Make sure you are conditioning the coat.

The thin show bands that are used for spraying up cut into hair too much.  That's why I've not seen those used much for banding.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Is this the right product? http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/wrappingbands.html?id=ZmYsIiDp


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tortoise said:


> Is this the right product? http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/wrappingbands.html?id=ZmYsIiDp


Yes


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I use the heavy weight *wrapping* bands from Color Coordinated Canine for banding. This is how I was taught and what I've seen others do. Wrapping or banding properly will allow the hair to grow longer and any breakage from the banding/wrapping will be minimal. Make sure you are conditioning the coat.
> 
> The thin show bands that are used for spraying up cut into hair too much.  That's why I've not seen those used much for banding.


 Hmmm....the wrapping bands I've seen we're pretty heavy and thick...I was told you wanted lighter weight ones for banding? I could be wrong though....does it perhaps depend on coat type? 

I've just been using the ones I linked, and so far it's been fine. Although I'm not banding Raven yet, just pulling his topknot back. Perhaps that is why it's not causing an issue. And I don't band it super tight, just 2-3 turns of the band. Maybe I should get some of those wrapping bands and give it a try, just to see if I notice a difference. Thanks CM!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It does depend on coat. My boy has wiry thick coat and I used the thick ones. On my girl who has more of a cottony coat I started with medium ones and when her coat thickened and coarsened I used the thick ones from my boy. Banding is a skill that takes practice.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> It does depend on coat. My boy has wiry thick coat and I used the thick ones. On my girl who has more of a cottony coat I started with medium ones and when her coat thickened and coarsened I used the thick ones from my boy. Banding is a skill that takes practice.


 My boys have the finer, softer type of poodle coat. If it had any less texture, it would be too soft. Great for getting that velvety finish with scissor work, difficult to band without breaking the coat. So am I doing the right thing by using those finer latex bands?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

The tiny ones that are the size people use on their braces are too small for banding. They are for little dogs and shows. I cannot figure out which ones I ordered that were slightly smaller than the regular wrapping bands. A vendor at shows had them in stock so I could see them. I have gotten an order of lime green and pink ones that were almost double the thickness of all the other colours I have in the #8 wrapping bands. Looking through their descriptions I would recommend you get the #8 wrapping bands. I got an order of the lime green ones in their normal thickness about two months ago. Perhaps my thick ones were a glitch a few years ago. But loved the thick ones on Phoenix. I have emailed them and they are fantastic. I think you should email and ask what is the next size down from #8. Or ensure you get a bag of the normal thickness ones. They are totally worth it. I have a ton of colours now too!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I was taught by my handler to use the heavy weight wrapping bands for banding.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

vtomblin said:


> The tiny ones that are the size people use on their braces are too small for banding. They are for little dogs and shows. I cannot figure out which ones I ordered that were slightly smaller than the regular wrapping bands. A vendor at shows had them in stock so I could see them. I have gotten an order of lime green and pink ones that were almost double the thickness of all the other colours I have in the #8 wrapping bands. Looking through their descriptions I would recommend you get the #8 wrapping bands. I got an order of the lime green ones in their normal thickness about two months ago. Perhaps my thick ones were a glitch a few years ago. But loved the thick ones on Phoenix. I have emailed them and they are fantastic. I think you should email and ask what is the next size down from #8. Or ensure you get a bag of the normal thickness ones. They are totally worth it. I have a ton of colours now too!


 Mine are bigger than those and not quite as thick. But I'm going to get some of what you suggested, just so I can try them and see if they are the same or better. Gosh, everytime I think I have the right bands I find out I don't! If at first you don't succeed try try again.  Thanks for the info.  I'm trying to do this thing right!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm really happy with the vetwrap. It may not be the best thing, but it is infinitely better than all the broken hair and mats I was getting by banding with the wrong kind of bands! I haven't (yet) combed out broken hairs after removing the wrap.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow...I ordered bands from the color coordinated canine (baby blue if you must know. ) this morning and they have already shipped! Can't wait to try them.


----------

